# AGA 2004 Annual Convention



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

Re the AGA 2004 Convention:

The 2004 AGA Convention will be held at the Marriott Crystal Gateway Hotel in the "Crystal City" section of Arlington, Virginia -- just a stone's throw (or a dollar coin according to myth) across the river from Washington, D.C. 

Being that close to Washington, D.C. also affords convention goers opportunities to include visits to the national capital's many historic (and free) sites. There is economical and comfortable Metrorail transportation to all parts of Washington, D.C. Re getting to the convention in the first place, Metrorail covers 104 miles of track between the hotel, Washington, D.C. and surrounding areas. If you add in the bus system, Metro covers 1,500 square miles of territory. Rail/bus connections to points farther away, like St. Louis and Sante Fe, may require more than one transfer ;-) But Reagan National Airport is only one Metrorail stop away.

Did I mention that Takashi Amano is confirmed as a Speaker?

How about Diana Walstad?

Oh, and Erik Olson (thekrib.com) will be presenting the 2004 AGA Aquascaping Contest Awards.

That's just a portion of th list. More details will be available very soon on the AGA and GWAPA web sites, aquatic-gardeners.org and gwapa.org. Online registration will be opening very soon. The first fifty to register will receive a special discount. Plus, AGA currently has a bonus new-members offer on its website.

Scott H.


----------

